# Beekeeping Workshops & Courses in Melbourne, Australia



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi, my name is Bec and I run beekeeping workshops in Victoria, with one coming up soon in October.

Click here for more information about the workshops. 

I have a beginners workshop coming up in October, bus also do the same for advanced beekeepers. Schedule avilable on the website.


----------

